# Are these books adquate for Civil PE in California



## yaofu (Jun 20, 2011)

I did a little research myself, but apparently I am not confident to say, OK, these books will get me pass the exam. Would you take a look at and tell me what other materials I may need, or do I have too many books already? I will take the Water Resources and Environmental for afternoon.

Surveying Principles for Civil Engineers by ppi

Seismic Design Review (IBC 2009, ASCE 7-05) by Steve Hiner

Civil Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam (CERM12) by Lindeburg

Practice Problems for the Civil Engineering PE Exam (CEPP12) by Lindeburg

NCEES PE Civil: Water Resources and Environmental Sample Questions &amp; Solutions (NCPECW) by NCEES

Six-Minute Solutions for Civil PE Exam Water Resources and Environmental Problems (SXCWE)

Do I need to buy a QUICK REFERENCE? I assume I need to buy IBC 2009 and ASCE 7-05 separately as well. Please correct me if I am wrong. Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Jun 20, 2011)

You may be ok for the morning, good for the afternoon if you have a strong background in water resources, otherwise I would look at the NCEES outlines and pick up some reference books, Hiner is great for seismic, could be enough?? PPI for surveying is completely inadequate, you need to get alot more references, Reza is a good book and maybe some texts. I suggest alot more problems buy all you can find that is the key to passing


----------



## yaofu (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks. I was trying to find the book you are talking about by Reza Mahallati on amazon and I could not find it. Do you know where I can buy that book and what is the name of it?

Do you mean more practice problems? Any recommendations? Thank you.



EnvEngineer said:


> You may be ok for the morning, good for the afternoon if you have a strong background in water resources, otherwise I would look at the NCEES outlines and pick up some reference books, Hiner is great for seismic, could be enough?? PPI for surveying is completely inadequate, you need to get alot more references, Reza is a good book and maybe some texts. I suggest alot more problems buy all you can find that is the key to passing


----------



## yaofu (Jul 7, 2011)

Any one? Comments?

Anyone else think the surveying book by Reza Mahllati a good book? Where can I buy it?



yaofu said:


> Thanks. I was trying to find the book you are talking about by Reza Mahallati on amazon and I could not find it. Do you know where I can buy that book and what is the name of it?
> Do you mean more practice problems? Any recommendations? Thank you.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dastuff (Jul 8, 2011)

yaofu said:


> Do I need to buy a QUICK REFERENCE? I assume I need to buy IBC 2009 and ASCE 7-05 separately as well. Please correct me if I am wrong. Thanks for your inputs.


I never got a quick reference so I can't say what it's value would be. As far as the IBC and ASCE go, you'll need them for the seismic exam. But I would see if you could borrow them first since they're slightly expensive.

Otherwise I think the books you have are a great start. Start out by studying them and see what areas you feel weak in. That would be a great start.


----------



## yaofu (Jul 10, 2011)

I think I just replied you in another post. But thank you again. Your response is so helpful.



dastuff said:


> yaofu said:
> 
> 
> > Do I need to buy a QUICK REFERENCE? I assume I need to buy IBC 2009 and ASCE 7-05 separately as well. Please correct me if I am wrong. Thanks for your inputs.
> ...


----------



## cburge01 (Jul 11, 2011)

I took the Civil PE in Water Resources April 2011 and I also took an Environmental Engineering Dictionary, Metcalf &amp; Eddy - Wastewater Engineering, Handbook of Water and Wastewater Treatment Plant Operations by Frank R. Spellman, and Hydrology and Hydraulic Systems by Ram S. Gupta.


----------



## Samuel (Jul 12, 2011)

Has any one used "Construction Depth Reference Manual for the Civil PE Exam (CECN)" by

Thomas Korman, PhD, PE, PLS in preparing for the construction module. Did the book help?


----------



## LA07 (Jul 12, 2011)

Samuel said:


> Has any one used "Construction Depth Reference Manual for the Civil PE Exam (CECN)" by
> Thomas Korman, PhD, PE, PLS in preparing for the construction module. Did the book help?


Looks like it is a brand new reference manual from PPI. I plan on getting it since there aren't many test resources for construction besides the Ruwan books, PPI sample problems and the NCEES Construction sample exam. Looks like it covers the depth topics and if it is at least setup like the CERM then it should be a helpful go to for the exam. I saw that it was on backorder until mid August though.


----------



## Samuel (Jul 14, 2011)

Yea. I called PPI and was advised that the book will be in their store by Mid-August ready to be shipped out.


----------



## noghre111 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm looking to buy a dictionary for the PE exam. There are a few and I need to know which one is the best one to take to the exam? Thanks!


----------



## EnvEngineer (Jul 22, 2011)

Here is Reza website, I took the course and highly recommend, he follows the workbook very closly so you could do it on your own

Reza Website

I dont think a dictionary is that helpfull, CERM covers all the terms pretty well. The index in the CERM is a very valuable tool, my suggestion is to use the index when you start any problems, this way during the test you can find anything they throw at you. I did not like tabs but many do.

I did mean more practice problems, there are alot out there if you keep your eyes open, look in the exchange of this forum. There is alot of discussion of which problems are more like the exam, dont worry about that, its all about being able to work problems. In the sample construction problems from NCEES they list several good reference books for the construction afternoon, I bought them and they were extreamly helpful.


----------



## ellie_mm (Aug 30, 2011)

Have you heard about Mansour's lectures on surveying? I heard they are pretty good &amp; have seen people selling the DVD b4. am looking for it now thu! havne't found yet.



EnvEngineer said:


> Here is Reza website, I took the course and highly recommend, he follows the workbook very closly so you could do it on your own
> Reza Website
> 
> I dont think a dictionary is that helpfull, CERM covers all the terms pretty well. The index in the CERM is a very valuable tool, my suggestion is to use the index when you start any problems, this way during the test you can find anything they throw at you. I did not like tabs but many do.
> ...


----------

